# Need advice for value of Steelman Stage Race 525 frame/fork



## luigiD (Mar 26, 2015)

I have a 55 CM Steelman 525 Stage race frame with an Ouzo Pro carbon fork I wish to sell on Ebay. Comes with a Campy threadsless Chorus headset and Campy Mirage square taper BB. Frame is in really good condition (with the normal paint marring scars) and modified rear drop outs (had the semi-vertical ones replaced with adjustable horizontal ones for fixed gear training purposes.) I don't know how I should price it on Ebay. Last one I saw went for $700 (including free shipping) but I realize vintage frames can be very individualistic. In any event, if you have an opinion, please let me know. Thanks.


----------

